# Add entries to table



## gpatrick (Sep 10, 2010)

```
block in log quick on $prv_if proto tcp from ! 10.10.21.12 to $prv_if \
        port ssh (max-src-conn 10, max-src-conn-rate 3/5, \
        overload <bruteforce> flush global)
```

When I try to login using ssh from my DMZ I'm not getting anything added to my bruteforce table.  Is my rule correct?


```
pfctl -t bruteforce -T show
```
Shows nothing but I expected the IP from my DMZ server to be logged.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 10, 2010)

Are you sure you're actually overloading the max-src settings?


----------



## gpatrick (Sep 10, 2010)

Good point, I didn't think about that.  I'll test.


----------

